# Harry Potter



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2007)

So did he die in book 7 or what?


----------



## tellville (Jul 22, 2007)

<SPOILER> <SPOILER>










<SPOILERS, THEY ARE COMING!>






















He dies, BUT he comes back to life because it is not he who dies when he is killed by Voldemort but rather the piece of Voldemort's soul that is in him (complicated). He then comes back, kills Voldemort, and then goes on to live a good long life and marries his sweetheart and has 3 kids.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2007)

I have no idea what you are talking about! LOL Oh well, I suppose there is more to come then.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 22, 2007)

So are the kids Muggles?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2007)

Muggles Potter. How fitting.


----------



## tellville (Jul 23, 2007)

<SPOILERS> <SPOILERS>













<SPOILERS>





Voldemort (super evil bad guy who is bassically pure evil) split his soul into 7 parts. Well, actually, 6. But when he went to go kill the 1 year old Harry, his mom's sacrifice and love protected him and the death spell that Voldemort cast ripped a piece of what was left of his soul at that point and placed it into Harry. Books six and seven reveal the Horcruxes (what the items that contain Voldemorts soul are called) and Harry's mission to destroy them, for Voldemort can not die until his whole soul is dead. At the end of book seven Harry realises that the only way for Voldemort to die is to sacrifice himself (the seventh Horcrux) and thus allow somebody else to be able to kill Voldemort. However, when Voldemort again tries to kill Harry with the killing spell it kills Voldemorts soul only, not Harry's. Harry then goes and kills Voldemort. 

His kids go to Hogwarts, they are not Muggles. And he is the godfather to for someone else' kid. 

I know none of that probably makes sense and sounds really stupid. There are also a lot of other story lines in the book that are quite fascinating, essepcially the one about Snape who is probably one of the most complex characters ever conceived of.


----------

